# يَا أَبَتَاهُ إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ



## AYIOC (17 يونيو 2011)

*"يَا أَبَتَاهُ إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ"

*​ *(متي 26: 39) (مرقس 14: 36) (لوقا 22: 42)*​ 
*AYIOC

*​ *[FONT=&quot]"إذكر يا رب ضعفي وإغفر لي جميع خطاياي وحيثما كثر الإثم فلتكثر هناك نعمتك و من أجل خطاياي و نجاسات قلبي لا تمنع عن شعبك نعمة روحك القدوس"

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا البحث البسيط هو مقدمة لسلسلة أبحاث لتفسير الآيات التي تشكل صعوبة في الفهم عند أحبائي المخالفين في الإيمان 
الذين تجمعنا بهم محبة يسوع المسيح.

[/FONT]*​ *الشُبهة


*​ *(متى 26: 39) **[FONT=&quot]ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاً وَخَرَّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي قَائِلاً: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُوَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ».[/FONT]*

*(متى 26: 42) **[FONT=&quot]فَمَضَى أَيْضاً ثَانِيَةً وَصَلَّى قَائِلاً: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ إِنْ لَمْ يُمْكِنْ أَنْ تَعْبُرَ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ إِلاَّ أَنْ أَشْرَبَهَا فَلْتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ».[/FONT]*

*(مرقس 14: 36)**[FONT=&quot] «يَا أَبَا الآبُ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ لَكَ فَأَجِزْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسَ. وَلَكِنْ لِيَكُنْ لاَ مَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ مَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ».[/FONT]*

*(لوقا 22: 42) **[FONT=&quot]«يَا أَبَتَاهُ إِنْ شِئْتَ أَنْ تُجِيزَ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسَ. وَلَكِنْ لِتَكُنْ لاَ إِرَادَتِي بَلْ إِرَادَتُكَ».[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]1-       [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هل مشيئة الإبن ضد مشيئة الآب ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2-       [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]ما هي الكأس التي يطلب المسيح أن تُجاز عنه ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3-       [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]هل تمت إجازت هذه الكأس أم شربها المسيح ؟[/FONT]*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ *الرد : *


*[FONT=&quot]ألم يذكر المسيح صلبه مراراً و تكراراً, بل و كلم تلاميذه عن كل ما هو مُزمع أن يكون :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](متى 16: 21)[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يُقْتَلَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يَقُومَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](متى 17: 22[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]23)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَتَرَدَّدُونَ فِي الْجَلِيلِ قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «إبْنُ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يُسَلَّمُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ, [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يَقُومُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]».[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](متى 26: 31)[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «كُلُّكُمْ تَشُكُّونَ فِيَّ فِي هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنِّي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أَضْرِبُ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَبَدَّدُ خِرَافُ الرَّعِيَّةِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](متى 20: 18[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]19)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] (مرقس 10: 33[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]34)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]«هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يُسَلَّمُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يُسَلِّمُونَهُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] إِلَى الأُمَمِ لِكَيْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يَهْزَأُوا بِهِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يَجْلِدُوهُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يَصْلِبُوهُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يَقُومُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]».[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](مرقس 14: 21)[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot] إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنْهُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](لوقا 18: 31[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]33)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَأَخَذَ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَسَيَتِمُّ كُلُّ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ عَنِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ لأَنَّهُ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يُسَلَّمُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] إِلَى الأُمَمِ وَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يُشْتَمُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يُتْفَلُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] عَلَيْهِ وَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يَجْلِدُونَهُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يَقْتُلُونَهُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يَقُومُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]».[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فلماذا إذاً نجده الآن حزيناً متألماً, ألم يخبرهم بهذا قبلاً, فهل كان حقاً يقصد بالكأس (كأس الآلام و البصق و الشتم ثم الموت) ؟[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]لم يفكر الرب يسوع و لو للحظه في التراجع عن الموت لفداء البشرية بل من بدء حديثه قال (يوحنا 3: 14)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]وَ كَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بَذَلَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و لاحظ أنه قال (بذل) و ليس (سيبذل) فبذل الإبن بدأ منذ أن أخلى نفسه أخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](فيلبي 2: 7[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]9)[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الَّذِي إِذْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ,[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لَكِنَّهُ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مما يؤكد أن صلاته الحارة لم تكن لإجازة كأس الصليب [/FONT]* *بل لأجازة حكم الموت الأبدي الذي هو مزمع أن يتجرعه عن البشرية كلها**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مرارة حمل لعنة البشرية كلها, اللعنة التي لم يكن له فيها أي يد فهو البار وسط أثمة (أشعياء 53: 12), فليس هو ههنا يصلي لرفع ألام قد تقبلها بفرح لأجل الذين أحبهم منذ البدء, بل يُصلي لأنه سيحمل خطية العالم التي لا يحبها و لا يقبلها التي تثمر موتاً أبدياً و من محبته قبل أن يحملها و يصير لعنة لأجلنا وقف كمذنب ليبررنا نحن الذين كنا في الخطية.[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]أيضاً يقول معلمنا القديس[/FONT] بولس الرسول في رسالته للعبرانيين :**[FONT=&quot]
الَّذِي، فِي أَيَّامِ جَسَدِهِ، إِذْ قَدَّمَ بِصُرَاخٍ شَدِيدٍ وَدُمُوعٍ طِلْبَاتٍ وَتَضَرُّعَاتٍ لِلْقَادِرِ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهُ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ، وَ سُمِعَ لَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ تَقْوَاهُ.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]كيف يكون قد سُمع له مع أنه قد مات علي الصليب, فلو قُلنا أن الكأس هي الآلام و الصليب فبهذا نُقر أنه لم يُسمع له, بل قُد سمع له إذ قد قام في اليوم الثالث كاسراً شوكة الموت صائراً باكورة الراقدين (كورنثوس الأولى 15: 20).[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]إذ بموته قد تمم مشيئة الآب بمسرة كما يقول المرنم [/FONT]* [FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]
*(مزمور 40: 8) * *[FONT=&quot]أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مَشِيئَتَكَ يَا إِلَهِي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سُرِرْتُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أليست مشيئة الآب أن يكسر حكم الموت بموت إبنه و قيامته من الموت الأبدي, فهل يمكن أن نقول أن الإبن المتجسد حينما يطلب من الآب إجازة كأس الموت الأبدي عنه أنه بهذا يطلب مشيئة أخرى؟, أم بالحري أن الإبن إذ أخلى نفسه أخذاً صورة عبدٍ قد ردّ كل المجد و الكرامة          و المشيئة للآب وحده, أما لنفسه فلم يطلب كرامة أو مشيئة:[/FONT]* 
*(يوحنا 6: 38)* *[FONT=&quot]لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فهل نقول أن لله الكلمة مشيئة مختلفة عن الله الآب ! [/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]إنما من ضمن إخلاء ذاته أن لا يعود ينسب أي شئ لمشيئته بل لمشيئة الآب الذي أرسله, لأنه لم يأت ليطلب من الناس مجداً (يوحنا 5: 41)[/FONT] بل ليطلب مجد الآب فكرازته هي أن يعرف العالم الآب فيه (في يسوع)**.*

*[FONT=&quot]لم يعد يذكر مشيئته بالرغم أنها هي نفسها مشيئة الآب, بل و قال عن من يطلب مشيئة نفسه أنه ليس من الله :[/FONT]* 
*(يوحنا 7: 18) * *[FONT=&quot] مَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ يَطْلُبُ مَجْدَ نَفْسِهِ وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَطْلُبُ مَجْدَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ فَهُوَ صَادِقٌ وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ ظُلْمٌ.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]و أثبت كلامه عملياً أيضاً إذ لم يقل عن فداء العالم أنه مشيئته بل أنه مشيئة الله الآب بالرغم من أن مشيئته واحده مع الله الآب.[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]و أختم بتفسير أبي القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي :[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]لقد اجتاز السيِّد المِعصرة وحده وهو يقول: "نفسي حزينة جدًا حتى الموت". [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]أمّا سِرّ حزنه فهو ليس الخوف من الآلام الجسديّة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إنّما ثقل الخطيّة التي لا يقبلها السيِّد ولا يطيقها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، لكنّه من أجل هذا جاء، [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ونيابة عنّا خضع في طاعة للآب ليحمل موت الخطيّة فيه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. إنه يصرخ: "يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنِّي هذه الكأس، لكن ليس كما أريد أنا، بل كما تريد أنت". وكما يقول القدّيس أغسطينوس: "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إن إرادة الآب وإرادة الابن واحدة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لأن لهما روح واحد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]، لماذا إذن قال هذا؟ لقد جاء نيابة عنّا نحن الذين رفضنا إرادة الله فخضع للصليب بسرور من أجل الطاعة للآب، وفي نفس الوقت كان يريد ذلك. هذا ما أعلنه السيِّد نفسه بقوله: "هكذا أحبَّ الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد" (يو 3: 16). وكأن البذل هنا هو من إرادة الآب المحب. وفي نفس الوقت يقول الرسول: "أحبَّني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي" (غل 2: 20)، باذلاً نفسه المملوءة حبًا"[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]من المستحيل أن ابن الإنسان كان يقول: يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عنِّي هذه الكأس، تحت إحساس بالخوف! فالرب يسوع لا يستعفي من ذبيحة الموت حتى تصل نعمة الخلاص للجنس البشري كله.[/FONT]* 


 *[FONT=&quot]المجد لربنا و إلهنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح الى أبد الأبد أمين.[/FONT]*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اجيوس
 علي البحث الرائع ربنا
 يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 يونيو 2011)

رائع يا اجيوس ، استمر يا بطل


----------



## athanasuos_1 (17 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك وتعب محبتك


----------



## سرجيوُس (28 يونيو 2011)

بحث رائع
ولى عودة للنقاش فيه
الرب معك يا اجيوس


----------

